# Just got the dealer literature and DVD



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

in the mail. Gonna have to give it a view this evening


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Just got the dealer literature and DVD (16v)*

I would have to say that was very good, it was nice to see some familiar landmarks from Vancouver. When I started watching it, I was thinking that is not a European city, then when I saw Purolator Courier that was a dead give away as to where they shot the video.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

The video was well done. Now to figure out how to scrape up enough money to consider buying one


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (16v)*

i got it yesterday too and am readin the Audi Magazine now, the DVD is cool and we will probably play it here in loop at the dealership.


----------



## godwine1 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Well done DVD
Anyonw knows the MSRP of one of these thing?


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (godwine1)*

Last week my sales' guy told me around $65K US, and he said it will be fairly loaded, too. I really can't wait to see one of these Q7s at the LA Auto show in a few weeks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TrboPowr (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (993)*

u doubt audi will sell it for more then the cayenne...it would be a stupid mistake


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (TrboPowr)*

Since a loaded Cayenne S sells for more than $70k, then, no, I don't doubt Audi will sell the Q7 for more money.


----------

